# beware of small bullysticks!!!!



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja swallowed the end of a bully stick last night it was maybe 1-2 inches long he was completely fine until 24 hours later he couldn't walk or move and was screaming in pain I couldn't figure out what was causing him pain I checked all his feet as we're doing renos and then I touched his back and stomach and he screamed like he was dying I took him for a 15 min walk he was ok on the walk but when we got.home his stomach was rock hard and he couldn't get up the stairs I called the vet and they only had an opening for 3 hours from the time of my call I decided to see if he would be ok in that time frame and wait til 9pm til the appointment I then examined him more and felt a big lump in his stomach I then called back and told them I couldn't wait just incase so we went there and he was in obvious pain we had 2 xrays taken which showed there were no punctures in the intestines thank god and that the bully stick was near the end of the intestine. $300 later we got tramadol and lactulose we came home hes still screaming in pain and he has eaten twice but no poop yet I tried to take him outside 2 hours after the first lactulose dosage and he just cried so I gave him more pain meds and more laculose hes sleeping under the heated blanket on my couch in his bed but I know I will never get to sledp tonight I have the WORST ptsd from the death of Baby-Love I wake up all night long in a panic checking if Ninja isstill breathing the vet says that he will pass it eventually but it makes me so sad and sick that hes screams in pain when touched 


anyways everyone just be careful I had tried to take the small piece of bully away and he swallowed it  I will now never buy these ever again!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry to hear this happened, especially after what happened to Baby-Love you must have been so scared! I'm so glad to hear he'll be ok!! Poor thing, I hope he'll feel better very soon. A few days ago I gave Lilo a dehydrated chicken foot and she swallowed a long chunk whole (she never does that!), but thankfully she was sick not long after so it didn't reach her intestines! I've been so scared since losing Coco, I also do that thing where I wake up at night and check if Lilo is still breathing. :/


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg Sherri, I feel so bad for Ninja . sorry to hear he and you had to go thru this. I hope the medication helps him feel better soon and that he gets over this very quickly


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Its going to be a very long night there's no way ill be ableto sleep im still terrified


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my, how horrible! I am so sorry you and Ninja are having to endure this!!  Hopefully he will pass it soon, and be feeling much better. You can bet I won't be buying another bully stick, and thank you for warning us all! Again, so very sorry. This has got to be such an incredibly stressful time for you, seeing your little guy in so much pain.  Feel better soon, Ninja!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

4am and he's still in tons of pain hes had almost a whole bowl of water throughout the night and he won't walk or pee  I wish It were me instead I feel so bad


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Update:

I was up the entire night watching him I slept in 20 min intervals I took him outside 3 times during the night and during the early am and he just laid in the grass and cried  we went back to the vet at 10am and due to being so scared he had a 7 inch poop (woah) and a huge pee the chewy never came out tho but the xrays showed that his intestines ans stomach are very swollen he got some fluids under his skin pain meds and antibiotics hes had all and is still in a ton of pain screaming I took him out on a leash and he had a long pee and is back inside so bloated and uncomfortable im so sick and sad im freaking out inside but trying to be calm for him it makea me sooooooo sad that hes in this much pain the vet I had today was a diff one and he said hes on a high dose of pain meds for his size hes now on a gastro diet long term and I have to take him back to the vet on monday or tuesday im going to see how he is today if any of this pain eases up if not ill call for somethibg elss dor him im so so so sad for him the vet said hell be ok but im freaking out


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Chica n Ella said:


> Oh my, how horrible! I am so sorry you and Ninja are having to endure this!!  Hopefully he will pass it soon, and be feeling much better. You can bet I won't be buying another bully stick, and thank you for warning us all! Again, so very sorry. This has got to be such an incredibly stressful time for you, seeing your little guy in so much pain.  Feel better soon, Ninja!


Bully sticks are not bad. Like any chew they just require supervision and taken away before they get small enough to be swallowed. This is true of any chew you give your dog.


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and Ninja. I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope Ninja is better soon. 



intent2smile said:


> Bully sticks are not bad. Like any chew they just require supervision and taken away before they get small enough to be swallowed. This is true of any chew you give your dog.


This. Bully sticks are great but should only be given under supervision. they should be removed when they are small enough to be swallowed, just like any bone or chew. I wouldn't blame the fact that it was a bully stick - it could have been a nylabone and he could have swallowed it. At least bully sticks are fully digestible. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I did try and take it away and he swallowed it  

Another update is he did not get any better he has no been hospitilaized over night on iv fluids ov pain meds and will be undergoing a series of xrays and a barium test he did poop at the vets again and ate most of his dinner he was very very bloated and screaming and crying in pain even taking 15mg of tramadol 3 times both times he pooped no bully stick came out. His intestines are very inflammed they said if its still in there the barium should help slide it out please pray for him im so worried sick I feel like im going to have a heart attack.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I hope Ninja is better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! I take Odie's away sometimes when they're half gone because I'm paranoid and feel like if I don't I might not catch it when it gets down to a quarter. I also always like her to have a fresh one because of bacteria and I keep them in the freezer until I use them. Basically what I'm saying is I'm a freak with bully sticks. 

I can see how it would be hard to catch a small bully if you have a quick chewer. So sorry that happened to poor Ninja and I hope it passes soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

So sorry about Ninja. Keeping you in my thoughts.

Cairo has swallowed Bully Sticks about an inch and a half long. He loves those things. He will ignore his food to get through a Bully. I will definitely take it away now when it gets small.


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Ninja swallowed the end of a bully stick last night it was maybe 1-2 inches long he was completely fine until 24 hours later he couldn't walk or move and was screaming in pain I couldn't figure out what was causing him pain I checked all his feet as we're doing renos and then I touched his back and stomach and he screamed like he was dying I took him for a 15 min walk he was ok on the walk but when we got.home his stomach was rock hard and he couldn't get up the stairs I called the vet and they only had an opening for 3 hours from the time of my call I decided to see if he would be ok in that time frame and wait til 9pm til the appointment I then examined him more and felt a big lump in his stomach I then called back and told them I couldn't wait just incase so we went there and he was in obvious pain we had 2 xrays taken which showed there were no punctures in the intestines thank god and that the bully stick was near the end of the intestine. $300 later we got tramadol and lactulose we came home hes still screaming in pain and he has eaten twice but no poop yet I tried to take him outside 2 hours after the first lactulose dosage and he just cried so I gave him more pain meds and more laculose hes sleeping under the heated blanket on my couch in his bed but I know I will never get to sledp tonight I have the WORST ptsd from the death of Baby-Love I wake up all night long in a panic checking if Ninja isstill breathing the vet says that he will pass it eventually but it makes me so sad and sick that hes screams in pain when touched
> 
> 
> anyways everyone just be careful I had tried to take the small piece of bully away and he swallowed it  I will now never buy these ever again!!


How's ninja doing now? My thoughts are with you both.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I just called for an update they said he had some diarrhea hes on iv fluids and iv pain meds and they just started the barium about 30 mins now after its all done they were to start the series of xrays. Im going to call back in a few hours.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So, so sorry for you! I know what you mean! When I give Angel a bully stick, if I try to take it away, he too will try to swallow it! It scares me! I still have a few in the freezer that I am hesitant to give him! Now I think I won't! 

I know it can happen with anything! But the agony we go through while they are not well is pure torture! Not to mention poor little Ninja! 

Sherri, I can imagine hoe you feel! I am the same way. Even though the vet reassures me things will be fine, I go into frantic mode and feel sick! 

I am keeping him in my thoughts! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

We just lost Baby-Love 2 months ago from eating cooked chicken wings while we weren't home I am extremely afraid the vet is calling me around 11pm for another update they assured me his pain is controlled barium is passing fast which is a good sign his pre xray showed his intestines full of fluid and gas hopefully he gets it all out and is ok I miss him hes my heart dog and my absolute fave best little guy if anythjng ever happened to him unexpectedly I could never live without him  I tell my fiance all the time that Ninja is my fave and my fiance iis second best lol I'm keeping positive thoughts now I know how positive thoughts can help heal. Counting down the seconds until he can come home can't wait to snuggle with my lovey.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor Ninja!  I understand how worried you must be. I hope the next update you get from the vet will be a good one and that he can come home soon.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> ...I tell my fiance all the time that Ninja is my fave and my fiance iis second best lol


 I'm like that with my cat George (especially as he's not feeling very well at the moment) and call him Mummy's Favourite Boy  Hubby Neil will put sad eyes on and say ''I used to be your favourite boy...'' He said two nights ago that he'll slip even further down the chain once I get my chi  

I'm sure.....no, I'm POSITIVE....brave wee Ninja will soon pass that annoying bully stick and be back home with his Mom where he belongs (((HUGS))) It's just SO terrifying for us humans having to wait for things to be sorted, isn't it!!!  
Please don't blame yourself tho'....I'm sure every single one of us on this forum has had the same sort of heart-stopping moment when our dogs have had something we've tried to take from them and they've done their best to snatch it away or gulp it down before we can get a goods hold on it


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Beattie just called everything went well no swelling anymore in his intestines no pain they walked him outside a couple times around 1 am they were worried about a blockage the dye was akl staying in his stomach but its all drained now they said no crying or pain theyre keeping him til tonight then he can go home tonight onve antibiotics runs thru again amd they want him to poop soooo happy he gets to come home tonight ill be at work tho but my fiancé will pick him up. I need to work to recover from all these expenses now lol $1000 later ans who knows if they'll charge more upon pick up hes worth it tho I loveeeeeee my lil guy


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

So glad he's ok  xx


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

What great news!!  So glad he's OK!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

So did he poop it out? Im terrified now to give my chi's their bully sticks  Im so sorry this happened!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LittlePixie said:


> So did he poop it out? Im terrified now to give my chi's their bully sticks  Im so sorry this happened!


You should read the posts above from me and Amy Jo. Bully sticks are not dangerous in and of themselves. Just always give them while supervised and throw them away when they get down to about 1.5". I've done that since Toby had his first one at 16 weeks old, and he's never had a problem.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Nope he never did poop the piece out so I guess it did eventually dissolve. He is back home I picked him up at midnight last night he was really restless and he paced around on and off until about 3am and then settled into his heated blanky he slept until 11am lol Mommy and Papa did also we been up for days taking care of him plus working. 

He had his pain meds and antibiotics this am he also has urinated and defecated a few times since being home. He's still pretty groggy and tired he is not in the pain he was his stomach is no longer bloated or rock hard. He seems back to normal just needing sleep he's very happy to be home and Maiya doesn't understand why he won't play with her lol. 

I personally will never feed bully sticks ever again from my own experience this was tragic for us and Ninja he was in excruciating pain. I know millions of people feed this and have no problem he's swallowed small pieces before and been fine I just don't ever want him to have to go through this again. 

The vet wasn't sure what the actual diagnosis was since we did not see the piece come out the initial xray showed a mass the first time i took him to the vets and then when the barium was done it initally pooled in his stomach but after the 10 hour mark it had completely drained to the colon but nothing came out in his poop he did have diarrhea at the vets and has had 2 solid poops since being home with no sign of anything but poop. 

The vet did mention he could have had pancreatitis but he was treated by his symptoms with no actual diagnosis

he is on a low fat gastro diet for at least a week but I will probably continue it for a month to make sure his gut is completely healed and if it was pancreatitis at least he is on a food for that also. 

Going to take it day by day and see how he does he's very very tired which I don't blame him it's hard enough sleeping in a hospital but he was poked and proded for 24 hours. 

Just thanking god he's ok


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that he is ok. It must be a boy thing. I don't have a problem with Willow but Mylo has tried to swallow things so I can't take them off him before. Instead of going for the mouth I try to pick him up with my hands around his stomach and he tends to naturally drop it. Sorry to hear about Baby Love. My thoughts are with you xox


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sherri...I am just seeing this now...what a terrible scare for you and a horrible time for Ninja...glad he is doing ok...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I'm glad to hear that he is ok. It must be a boy thing. I don't have a problem with Willow but Mylo has tried to swallow things so I can't take them off him before. Instead of going for the mouth I try to pick him up with my hands around his stomach and he tends to naturally drop it. Sorry to hear about Baby Love. My thoughts are with you xox


Hes never ever agressive with food or anything he just swallowed it so fast when I went to grab It it was gone I wasn't worried about it since hes done it before and been fine but this time it triggered something I guess... I'm just glad it's over he seems to have made a full recovery he's back to his normal hyper self following me around and and begging me for food lol food he can't get anymore poor guy lol.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Hes never ever agressive with food or anything he just swallowed it so fast when I went to grab It it was gone I wasn't worried about it since hes done it before and been fine but this time it triggered something I guess... I'm just glad it's over he seems to have made a full recovery he's back to his normal hyper self following me around and and begging me for food lol food he can't get anymore poor guy lol.


Mylo is never aggressive either but I find I can get it off him more quickly if I pick him up rather than try to grab the food...he doesn't have enough time to swallow it before I can get to it. He tried it once with a piece of raw pork because he didn't want Willow to get it. Scared me to death! I'm glad he's back to his normal self...it's such a relief, isn't it?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes for sure a relief I was scared to death hes not a friendly dog unless u have treats but thr vets told me he loved all of the vets and techs except the one who gave him the barium lol so nice to hear.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> he's back to his normal hyper self following me around and and begging me for food lol food he can't get anymore poor guy lol.


I'm so glad to hear he's ok and back to normal.  Gosh these little dogs give us heart attacks sometimes!


----------



## KiriUK (Sep 13, 2013)

I've just seen this thread, what a horrible shock for the both of you! I'm so glad he's doing so much better now though. 
I do also worry about my little boy biting his hide chews into little chunks that could be swallowed. I'm constantly checking what he's doing and where he is, even my boyfriend is getting a bit jealous of all the attention Charlie gets. One night I even got up and prodded him as I couldn't hear him breathing or snoring and when I looked at him, he was too still...I was a paranoid mother to my human babies too lol 
((((Hugs for you))))


----------



## sammy&C (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG! poor baby, have you tried to give him some oil? oily food? to help it lubricate it through?


----------

